# Anyone use this?



## cowchaser (Oct 24, 2007)

After nearly taking off a finger or 2 this afternoon I have come to the conclusion that using the miter saw is not real safe without some sort of jig. I do have a tablesaw, but it is a no name and I don't think I trust it any more than the miter. Just wanted to see if anyone uses this jig or what they use. I need something until I can upgrade my tablesaw or get a bandsaw. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkscjig.html


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 24, 2007)

I use the miter saw regularly for a number of penturning-related tasks, within reason. Two things to keep in mind: make your cut, let blade come to a complete stop, THEN raise it. Otherwise, cutoffs become projectiles. Second, and infinitely more important--the saw CANNOT distinguish what is wood, and what is fingers; but you can, and its incumbent upon you to be VERY CAUTIOUS of your hand's position in relation to the blade's travel, use any hold-downs you possibly can, and always exercise good safety precautions. Hope that you didn't hurt yourself too badly, and that you don't have any more "close calls". (Don't feel too badly, most of us have had similar experiences--its important that you've learned from it.)


----------



## les-smith (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey, I hadn't seen that before.  I'm looking for something like that to use as well.  I hope some people chime in on what they know about it.  For the price it might be worth a shot.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope someone chimes in also. I did learned about the projectile effect, however i happened while going down into the blank. After my first cutoff there isn't enough for my hold down to reach it. I am kinda improvising and holding it down with another piece of wood. Just don't like getting my fingers that close. What blade is everyone using? I thought maybe a finishing blade. Right now I just have a multi-purpose type of blade.


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 24, 2007)

I have looked at that in the catalog and my biggest concern is that while the "keeper" end of the blank is fully clamped and supported the "waste" side is left hanging what looks to be about 1/4" above the saw base and away from the back fence.
  This would not seem to be a safe thing.
If the part falls off and then moves into the spinning saw blade as it drops I would think it would be subject to the above mentioned projectile effect.
It also looks like it is really only suitable for straight cuts and not the angle cuts used on some of the segmented pens.
I use an 80 tooth fine cutoff blade on mine.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been using this item for a long time and never, I repeat, never had any problems. I just love it. I think it's worth the money.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 24, 2007)

I have one of these from WC and it works ok. Just an idea.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3618

Mike


----------



## BigAndy (Oct 24, 2007)

I have used this jig for quite a few months.I have a Delta 10" miter saw. "kirkfranks" is right that the waste is suspended 1/4" above the saw base, but I slide a piece of 1/4" plywood under the waste part and that supports it so that it is held snug by the same clamp that hold the "keeper" end of the blank. Never had any cut off go flying or get caught under the blade. Also I use a spring clamp to hold the left side of jig to fence of miter saw. You can remove the left clamping side off of jig and cut any amount of blank off before you cut it to size of tube. The clamp that holds keeper side will hold the blank as you cut off any length. It is really safe no fingers get near blade.I have never used it to make angle cuts but I think that you could by sliding the jig to the left a small amount from the blade. I also use an 80 tooth fine cutoff blade.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one of these and had no problems with it at all. It's a lazy man's way of cutting blanks...no measuring! Just call me lazy because I really do like it.[]


----------



## rherrell (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are going to use a miter saw then I guess this is just as good as any other jig I've seen. However, I do agree with supporting the offcut with something.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 25, 2007)

For those that may be interested it is on sale right now for 19.95. I am going to check with Woodturningz today and see if they honor the sale price. I have ordered several items from them, never from PSI directly. Here is the link with the on sale item code. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/e-10267c.html


----------



## rickstef (Oct 25, 2007)

Hate to burst bubbles, but that price was good back in July of 2006

if you look up the current price for that item, you will see the $25.

Rick


----------



## wolftat (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if it will work with a bandsaw as well?


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickstef_
> <br />Hate to burst bubbles, but that price was good back in July of 2006
> 
> if you look up the current price for that item, you will see the $25.
> ...



Woodturningz did honor the 19.95 for me today when I went ahead and purchased one. Now I kinda feel like a bum for not catching the dates. I think they missed it also. Oh well I will make up for it with 1 of my orders in the near future.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wolftat_
> <br />Does anyone know if it will work with a bandsaw as well?



The instructions say you can use it with a table saw or a band saw. You just mount it to the miter bar. I may switch mine to the band saw due to the thinner cut. But I think I'll make a jig to mount it in.


----------



## Malainse (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rickstef_
> <br />Hate to burst bubbles, but that price was good back in July of 2006
> 
> if you look up the current price for that item, you will see the $25.
> ...



If you use the link provided and add it to your cart from there they will honor that price....  They did 6 weeks ago when I ordered one...


----------



## DocStram (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the PSI version and have been pleased with it.  I ordered it after the infamous "Doc vs the Mitersaw ... MItersaw Wins" incident.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought one about five months ago but never used it.  This post is motivating me to bring it out and I think using it on the band saw makes a lot of sense.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 29, 2007)

I did end up buying this jig and got a chance to use it this morning. I will have to say I really like it so far. Clamped it to the fence using some spring loaded clamps. Fingers are no longer anywhere near the blade. Thanks to those that responded. I feel much safer and seems my cuts are straighter and smoother.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 30, 2007)

If your primary cut-off tool for pen blanks is that miter saw, the jig looks like a life...uh...finger saver. Good idea. I believe most here use a band saw for cutting small pieces of wood. My bs is my 'go to' tool in my shop. My slider/miter is for larger pieces of wood. And, I am going to invest in a blade that has negative rake because standard blades want to 'race' through the wood being cut. BTW, when using the miter, I cut, take finger off switch until blade stops then raise. Always work a little scared.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 30, 2007)

I can see something to put on my Christmas list.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2007)

i have heard reports on miter saws that say both. they either throw the blank around (like mine) or they have no problem. 
regardless a pen blank leaves my finders way to close to the blade for comfort.
i personally cannot cut blanks on my miter saw, but have no problem with my radial arm saw. and both have the same type of blade.
i saw this jig a while back and want to get one or make one like it for my radial arm and my band saw. safety is good enough reason alone. but this jig also looks like it adds accuracy and convenience.


----------



## donald19 (Nov 1, 2007)

This jig was one of the first things I bought when I started to turn pens.  Wouldn't be without it.  I'm an accountant and I need all my fingers for counting [] Here is a tip for setting the jig up on your miter saw.  Once set up and you get the perfect blank cut take a scratch awl and scratch a line on  the back of the jig's left side. So the next time you set up the jig you have a reference point for the perfect set up. I clamp the jig with a small F clamp. And. for very small blanks that the top clamp can't hold I use another small F clamp. I still have all my fingers and counting[][]

Don


----------



## emtmike (Nov 1, 2007)

I have ues a miter saw for years and have only lost 2 fingers. Its safe.


----------

